# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Купляйце беларускае?

## Asteriks

*Как Вы относитесь к товарам отечественного производителя? Можно ли в Вашем городе купить качественный отечественный товар?*

----------


## Sanych

Значит так. Когда я вижу эту надпись - Купляйце беларускае, мне сразу хочется сказать - Зрабице людскае. Есть часть товаров, которые куплены только из-за цены. Потому как дешевле и проще достать, а на импортные хорошие и качественные тупо зарплаты не хватает!!!! Или вот к сестре на свадьбу собирался. Нужен костюм. Походил по универмагам всяким, побесился и ушёл на рынок. Вот бы они нашего президента одели в то чно нам предлагают и послали кредиты просить в таком костюме какой гродненской фабрики ширпотр***. Я б посмотрел, как бы это выглядело.

----------


## Nietzsches

Саныч +1,поддерживаю.Ну так как сам лозунг "Купляйце беларускае" продвигается в жизнь? Не купляют-запрещают ввоз похожего товара,и все..или пошлину вверх крутят...эх..вот про костьюм-такая же ситуевина была-облазил магазины,и поехал на Ждановичи...

----------


## Stych

Из белорусского, уважаю только холодильники Атлант.

----------


## Marusja

с вещами проблема дикая...особенно с обувью детской, недавно пошла брату прикупить кроссовски. В детском отделе кроме ужасных тапок ничего не было, поехали в Минск...купили...белорусские  , за 105.000 ,других просто не нашли, (у меня и то кроссовки дешевле), прошло две недели и все...они просто разъехались по швам, при том что по назначения (то есть для спорта), их даже не использовали. Поехали поругались-поменяли на другие-произошло то же самое-поехали поругались-вернули деньги. итог: уже целый месяц не можем купить ребенку нормальные кроссовки, а отдаем только деньги на бензин и тратим понапрасну свое здоровье...и это вообщем не идинственный пример,...но это так отступление. Меня знаете что больше всего интересует, почему мы, точнее наши замечательные белорусские производства на экспорт делают качественный вещи, а на внутренний рынок выбрасывают второй сорт, а то и третий (работала на нескольких производствах , поэтому знаю не по наслышке). Например, наш Свитанок шьет просто шикарные вещи на Италию и Германию, а до нас они просто не доходят

----------


## Asteriks

Маруся, ты меня расстроила (( Потому что правду ты говоришь. На экспорт всё по людски, потому что найдут заказчики в партии одну кривую строчку и повернут назад. Приходилось во время учёбы побывать на трикотажной фабрике в Минске. Как название - не помню уже... Там такие вещи нам показывали, каких в магазине и не увидишь. 
Могу сказать хорошее слово в адрес Бархим (порошки бывают ничаво так) и Борисовского завода пластмассовых изделий (чистящие средства). Приходилось покупать импортные чистящие средства по 18 тысяч для чистки духовки и того подобного. Не выброшенные деньги, но расточительство,потому что есть хорошее недорогое белорусское. Вот сейчас залила кое-куда, на всю квартиру вонь, хоть противогаз надевай, но уже заметен результат! ))  Короче, сейчас покупаю чистящие средства отечественные и довольна их ценой и качеством. Вот бы ещё ароматизатора какого туда бухнуть! ))

----------


## Marusja

Очень напрягает еще вот какая штука, наши вещи за бугром стоят дешевле чем у нас. Конкретный пример (сама видела) холодильник Атлант, самая дешевая цена у нас модели 4012 - 1.012.000 бел.руб, в Москве эта же модель на наши деньги стоит 995.000, как экономист с одной стороны я понимаю, но с другой стороны это просто абсурд.

----------


## Asteriks

Маруся, это модель 170 высотой и с тремя камерами в морозилке? Хм... В Гомеле в сети магазинов Горизонт в прошлом году стоил такой 800 с хвостиком. По городу, кстати, везде дороже было на 100-200 тысяч. С одним компрессором. Есть магазины, где наценка минимальная, приходится звонить или ездить, цены узнать, а потом покупать.

----------


## Marusja

ну на сегодняшний момент эта реальная цена этого холодильника. продается у нас в фирменном магазине, напрямую везут с завода. дешевле нигде нет, сама узнавала, когда сказали цену в Москве.

----------


## Asteriks

Кстати, уважаю АТЛАНТ. Был Минск старенький, поставили новый компрессор от Атланта, потому ждали когда сломается, не дождались... Купили новый холодильник, а старый, которому много лет, с удовольствием люди на дачу купили за символическую цену.

----------


## Serj_2k

кста, был удивлён, когда узнал, што наша местная швейная фабрика выполняла заказ на пошив рубашек, а может и полностью формы, для полисменов в Германию ...

----------


## Asteriks

Купила я белорусский шампунь. Всегда одним пользовалась, а тут расхвалила подруга. Ну, до сих пор мучаюсь, хоть к дерматологу обращайся! А ещё краску для волос купила, тоже белорусскую. Одно ей оправдание, что на коробочке написано, что за конечный результат фирма ответственности не несёт.
В данном случае, я бы поставила на первое место российских производителей. (из ближнего зарубежья.)

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

кстати насчёт рубашек...у нас в Дзержинске есть такая фабрика "Элиз" называется....рубашки,галст  ки,костюмы и многое - многое другое. высший класс!
Думаю, хоть кто-нибудь да наслышан о ней

----------


## SDS

цяперашнее беларускае как купiць - трэба зарабляць амерыканскiмi
дык плацiце амерыкаnsкimi - будзем купляць беларускае!!!

----------


## Irina

Продукты питания хорошие, но макароны и сыры пока неудачные. Пром товары не покупаю, кроме мелочей.

----------


## Akasey

а у нас Мiлавiца цех швейный открыла на 200 голов!

----------


## Asteriks

То, что шьёт Милавица, иногда похоже на китайский ширпотреб. Нет в ней какой-то изюминки.

----------


## Akasey

не в том изюминку ищите, товарищ!

----------


## BiZ111

Милавица супербельё наше. Предлагают отличные решения

----------


## Irina

Я была в Москве в фирменном магазине Милавицы. У нас здесь и 5 части нет той красоты, что они делают.

----------


## vova230

Вот, все лучшее за бугор. А сами можем и в дерьме ходить.

----------


## Irina

> Вот, все лучшее за бугор


К сожалению - да. Я видела огромное количество очень хороших белорусских товаров, уходящих на экспорт. Нам можно только мечтать увидеть их на белорусских прилавках.

----------


## Irina

*Белорусский алкоголь признали одним из лучших в мире
26 мая 2010*


"Бульбашъ особая" завоевала золотую медаль на прошедшем в Лондоне конкурсе International Spirits Challenge 2010. Второй год подряд авторитетное жюри, представленное ведущими специалистами мира, признает напитки "Бульбашъ" лучшими в своем сегменте: в 2009 году "золото" досталось продукту "Бульбашъ Зубровая".

Нынешний победитель – напиток "Бульбашъ особая" – появился на рынке лишь в феврале этого года, и уже снискал признание мировых экспертов. "Мы попытались сочетать в нем новейшие технологии очистки и старинные традиции приготовления, – отметил директор по маркетингу предприятия Андрей Бутовский. – Неудивительно, что за очень короткий промежуток времени продукт успел получить массу положительных отзывов от потре-бителей и специалистов".

В этом году в категории "Водки" была присуждена 31 награда, и среди них всего 6 золотых медалей, и особенно приятно, что "Бульбашъ особая" среди немногих была отмечена золотом. На официальном сайте International Spirits Challenge можно посмотреть результаты конкурса internationalspiritschallenge.com/2010-results

Белорусские производители алкоголя все активнее говорят о себе на мировом рынке, наступая на пятки даже известным алкогольным торговым маркам. Победы на конкурсах помогают закрепить этот статус и служат доказательством высокого качества продукции. "Мы не жалеем средств и времени на разработку новых уникальных продуктов, чтобы получить высокие оценки и у потре-бителей, и на профессиональных конкурсах, – признается Андрей Бутовский. – Именно поэтому белорусам удается обойти в международных конкурсах известные на весь мир алкогольные бренды. Так что вдвойне примечательно, что в этот раз первое место получил напиток, которому нет еще и 5 месяцев".

Золотая медаль в лондонском конкурсе – не единственная в этом году награда белорусского завода. Так, "Бульбашъ Зубровая" получил наивысшую награду на выставке Продэкспо-2010 ("Звезду Продэкспо"). Кстати, в прошлом году на счету этого напитка уже были две золотые медали – на московской выставке и лондонском конкурсе.

----------


## PatR!oT

купляйте беларусскае да полный бред  , а ведь мы могли производить брендовые вещи  тот самый самсунг или еще подобное что пользуется спросом в мире так нет мы лучше будет толкать горизонт и витязь , которые никому не нужны ))))

----------


## vova230

Цэны на грэчку ў некаторых краінах свету (у бел. рублях за 1 кг):

Беларусь — да 17 000;
Расія — 9 000 — 12 000;
Украіна — 6 000 —8 000;
Літва — 9 000 —14 000;
Польшча — 6 000 —8 000;
Кітай – 6 000 — 7 000;
ЗША – 7 000 — 9 000;
Ізраіль – 12 000 — 13 000.

Без комментариев....

----------


## Sanych

Прям Израиль у нас, мож скоро апельсины начнут расти)))

----------


## .29

> Цэны на грэчку ў некаторых краінах свету (у бел. рублях за 1 кг):
> 
> Беларусь — да 17 000;
> Расія — 9 000 — 12 000;
> Украіна — 6 000 —8 000;
> Літва — 9 000 —14 000;
> Польшча — 6 000 —8 000;
> Кітай – 6 000 — 7 000;
> ЗША – 7 000 — 9 000;
> ...


Откровенная манипуляция. Нижний предел для Беларуси не указан. Вроде бы и не соврали, но определенное мнение формируют таким образом.

----------


## vova230

Назовите сами. У нас например ниже как за 16 000 не купить и это при том, что ее вообще практически нет.

----------


## .29

> Назовите сами. У нас например ниже как за 16 000 не купить и это при том, что ее вообще практически нет.


От этого написанное не изменится.

Я в курсе, что у нас она дорогая. В соседнем магазине 13 тыщ за кило. Белорусская ли она? (относится ли к сабжу? у нас нет)  Но *в Беларуси* можно найти и за меньше, чем 8-мь. Как, уверен, и в Москве больше, чем за 12.

----------


## Sanych

Ну из старых запасов то да. А на сегодня цена такая, и многие комерсы этому рады, можно поднять цены под шумок.

----------


## Carlen

> Ну из старых запасов то да. А на сегодня цена такая, и многие комерсы этому рады, можно поднять цены под шумок.


Как всегда виноваты коммерсанты, поднимают цены под шумок.(((
Многие так думают. жаль. А когда не могут купить в магазине белорусское - бегут к ним на рынки....

----------


## Sanych

Я лично на рынки в последнюю очередь, тем более жодинские.

----------


## Vanya

купляй беларускае, купляй сваё. выкiнь на смецце самсунг и саньё* 

*sanyo

----------

